# 6LB Bass Mount



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Hey guys,

Just finished up this big bucket mouth for my good buddy Nate.

Enloy.

Tex


----------



## RTMC (Sep 10, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Great Mount. You're an artist.


----------



## Kraizee (Sep 17, 2007)

NICE!!


----------



## Yonni (Sep 7, 2007)

very cool


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice looking mount there Tex. Creative! You truly are an artist.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

That's awesome!


----------



## cane2477 (Oct 24, 2007)

Very nice job! Great catch!


----------



## Wdycle (Sep 11, 2007)

You do good work! Nice fish!


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Can I have your autograph???? :lol:


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Beautiful! ! ! ! !


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

That is a beauty of a mount. I like the diamond shapes on the stripe.

I was wondering if you do replicas and what you would charge? I caught two walleyes, a 28.5" 8 lb. and a 30" 10lb. My wife has decided that she wants me to have replicas of both of them done so I am going to do both. Attached is an example of what I am thinking. Let me know of you could do something like this if you are willing. It wil be a while until I have the money to do this, but with the work you did on that bass, I will keep you in mind. Thanks.

[attachment=0:2bxmlaxw]walleye replica example.jpg[/attachment:2bxmlaxw]


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Replicas are what I prefer. That bass is a repro.

Let me know when you want to do it and I'm sure we can put together a nice piece for you  

I don't talk price on an open forum so call me and we'll chat about that.

801-682-8028


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Replicas are what I prefer. That bass is a repro.
> 
> Let me know when you want to do it and I'm sure we can put together a nice piece for you
> 
> ...


Thank you for the response. It will be a while until I get the money together to have this completed, but I will keep your # for when I do.
I took plenty of pics of them with measurements and up close color detailed shots of every inch of these fish.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow, those are great mounts thank you for sharing..... 

Im not even going to call them fake :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

:wink:


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

FishGlyph said:


> Nibble Nuts, those are going to be some great walleye mounts. TEX will make 'em gud! :mrgreen:


I wish I could get them done now. They make quite an aesthetic piece of furniture, I think. I looked at some single replicas, but they just don't have quite the appeal the double does.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

When they do get done, post them, i would love to see them...


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

I will post them when I get them done. I wish this was a cheap as a european mount. This could actually take me a year or two to save up for, I hope not though.


----------

